# Informationswüste Verbände...



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar



> *Informationswüste Verbände...​*
> Wir leben angeblich in einem Informationszeitalter. In dem alle Infos schnell zu bekommen wären. 3 Klicks und man ist informiert - Ungefiltert.
> 
> Dass Information heute besser und schneller zugänglich ist, als zu Zeiten mit nur 3 Fernsehprogrammen und einer kreisweiten Tageszeitung plus Bild, Stern und Spiegel, das stimmt auch sicherlich.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationswüste Verbände...*

Auch hier kann man wieder sehen, dass Angler nicht informiert werden und Verbände sich nicht für Angler einsetzen - gut, dass es Alternativen gibt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254164


----------



## Pitti (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationswüste Verbände...*

Informationswüste Verbände......

Wenn man hier mal schon von Informationswüste spricht, dann könnte man doch auch mal Aufklären, wie die Strukturen in den Verbänden sind.

Aus dem Vereinsleben weis ja jeder, wie sie sind und das der Vorstand Ehrenamtlich arbeitet, das alle Ausgaben (Gewässerpacht, teil weise Veranstaltungen, usw.) von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen getragen werden.

Was wird denn von den Beiträgen für den Verband bezahlt, Gehälter, Grundstücksmiete, Veranstaltungen ? Vielleicht klärt sich ja dadurch, warum die Informationspolitik so schlecht ist.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationswüste Verbände...*

Lieber Pitti, 

allein schon die Frage nach finanziellen Verstrickungen wird seitens der Verbände als kriminell angesehen.
So musste ich mich vor Gericht wegen angeblicher "Übler Nachrede" gegen den Präsidenten des VdSF verantworten, weil ich die *Frage* gestellt habe, ob Herr Mohnert als Geschäftsführer der VdSF GmbH ein Geschäftsführergehalt von dieser bezieht.
*Das *ist das Verständnis von Informationspolitik und Demokratie innerhalb des VdSF.

Nehmen wir doch als Beispiel einfach mal die *konkrete Frage*, wie in der Bilanzabrechnung 2012 beim VdSF die Differenz zwischen den dort angegebenen Ausgaben für den Stand bei der "Grünen Woche" zu den auf den Seiten des Veranstalters angegebenen Preisen für den Messestand zu erklären ist.
Und das Schlimmste daran ist, dass diese Frage seit Jahren offensichtlich noch von keinem Delegierten der Landesverbände im VdSF gestellt worden zu sein scheint!

Fazit: Solange nicht von überall her Informationen konkret angefordert haben, wird keiner einen Bedarf sehen, diese von sich aus preis zu geben. Gefordert sind demnach die organisierten Angler.


----------



## Knispel (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationswüste Verbände...*

Wenn unser Verband ( Weser-Ems ) wenigstens informieren würde, nur ein Link auf die VDSF Seite  - das wars, da ist der andere von Niedersachsen aber ein anderes Kaliber ....


----------

